# Determining year of Vermeer chipper by serial number



## bass_on_tap

Has anyone got access or can determine the year of my Vermeer BC1000 brush chipper by serial number? Also, Is it possible to get a complete service record of the machine? Thanks Dave


----------



## deevo

bass_on_tap said:


> Has anyone got access or can determine the year of my Vermeer BC1000 brush chipper by serial number? Also, Is it possible to get a complete service record of the machine? Thanks Dave



Go to the Vermeer site or call Vermeer, give em your VIN # and they can tell you. Not sure about a complete service record. Mine was an ex-hydro unit and luckily did have all the service records avl.


----------



## bass_on_tap

I went to the local store yesterday and asked the guy behind the counter for the complete service record for the unit I have, his reply was that it would take hours to collect. He did give me the last service record and it took seconds to print. I know it's been serviced there all it's life. I was hoping someone with a friendlier attitude could help.


----------



## Eq Broker

You can tell the year by the serial number. For example, 1VRU141H911001167 the 1 before the H indicates it's a 2001.

Hope this helps.

Dave 
Global Equipment Exporters


----------

